
Mindfulness video game changes areas of the brain associated with attention - laurex
https://news.wisc.edu/mindfulness-video-game-changes-areas-of-the-brain-associated-with-attention/
======
ColinWright
A comment[0] by lubujackson[1] from the previous submission[2]:

 _A shame it isn 't available to try. I love the idea of games for education
like this. For 30 some odd years education games have mostly been sad "make
multiplication fun" attempts, but games are mediocre at conveying through text
or words (read the screen like a book or stand around and listen to audio
snippets) but amazing at conveying explorable space and first-person
experiences._

 _I have read a few things that show results managing psychological effects
through simple experiential games. Two that stand out are VR that gives visual
acknowledgment of phantom limb pain and a simple "walking through snow" iPad
game that reduced burn victims pain by a significant degree._

 _I think this is probably going to be a huge industry soon because we are
just starting to understand and respect the value of mindset as integral to
healing and integral to education._

==================================================================

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21901158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21901158)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lubujackson](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lubujackson)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21892229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21892229)

